# Looking for hunting club



## slslade (Feb 8, 2007)

I am looking to join a hunting club within 100 miles of Gwinnett Co. I am a not a brown its down guy. I usually only shoot nice bucks since my family doesn't help me eat the meat. I also like to hog hunt if the club has hogs. I have a 10 year old son which would hunt with me on ocassion. If anyone has any openings please let me know. S. SLade


----------



## 30-06 (Mar 1, 2007)

I have openings in my Warren County club. Thanks


----------



## gottadeertohunt (Apr 22, 2007)

I have some openings for a club in Clayton/Spaulding counties. E-Mail me at trimmb@bellsouth.net


----------



## gottadeertohunt (Apr 22, 2007)

I have openings in a club in Spaulding/Clayton counties. Email me at trimmb@bellsouth.net


----------



## Model70 (Apr 23, 2007)

*DMX Hunt Club Openings*

I have 1000 acres Greene  / Taliaferro.  New leases on private land...  I sent you a PM...   Ken


----------



## groundhawg (Apr 23, 2007)

Another good club....


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=109980


----------



## greyghost (May 15, 2007)

We have member openings if floyd county contact me at taylor1241@comcast.net 2500 acres 350 mebership dues


----------



## Eddy M. (May 15, 2007)

obbs legion in Bartow/ Cherokee county has openings    PM DIXIE


----------



## etdeejay (May 15, 2007)

*club*

visit this site.  Son must be 14 to hunt (shoot), but could be with you when you hunt.

http://www.huntclublisting.com/index.php?page=modules/search/detail&clubid=43


----------



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (May 17, 2007)

*Hunting Club openings*

I have a club in Wilkes/Lincoln Co. We have 600 acres that border the Fishing Creek WMA so you would have access to it. Dues are $300 and your son would hunt free. Call me at 706-339-0034 or 706-285-2853.  Thanks.


----------



## jrmoon (Jun 4, 2007)

*memberships available...*

Memberships Available in 1000+ acre, trophy managed hunting club bording Lake Russell in Elbert County, Georgia . Excellent deer, turkey, and hog populations. Land consists of planted pines and hardwood bottoms. Membership includes use of campground with full hook-ups (water, sewer, elect) and access to club house with full kitchen and bathrooms. At full capacity the club has 14 members. $1300/year. ABSOLUTELY NO DRINKING! If interested, PM me with name and telephone number for more information.


----------



## John A Johnson (Jun 9, 2007)

i have a family oriented club in talbot 300 pr yr for family great camp site call 678-414-4886


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jun 29, 2007)

*club*

ttt


----------



## Terminator1 (Feb 26, 2021)

Model70 said:


> *DMX Hunt Club Openings*
> 
> I have 1000 acres Greene  / Taliaferro.  New leases on private land...  I sent you a PM...   Ken


Hello. I know I am responding to a very old post, but could you tell me if the DMX hunt club is still in existence and if so, are you looking to add any members. My three friends and I (all retired) are looking for a new club after nine years of being in our old one. If the club isn't still around, do you know of anything else in the area? Thank you so much.


----------



## Chief111 (Mar 10, 2021)

Is there a place for a girl that just turkey hunts!? I'll pay the yearly lease rate.


----------



## Kurt brunty (Mar 11, 2021)

30-06 said:


> I have openings in my Warren County club. Thanks


Im looking for club to join.if have any openings text me at 7067559696


----------



## Chief111 (Mar 11, 2021)

I'm looking as well. May I please have your number?


----------



## Kurt brunty (Mar 12, 2021)

Chief111 said:


> I'm looking as well. May I please have your number?


7067559696


----------

